# Strava maps



## Lou Z. Ryder (Sep 9, 2014)

I've tried a bunch of gps apps, and like Strava the best -- unless I'm riding in an unfamiliar area. The maps Strava uses totally suck for mtb. Why do they use such sucky maps?


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm not sure I understand your problem but have you tried their segment explorer? Most mtb trails are heavily marked up with segments and this gives you good insights as to what you can expect. From the segment leaderboard, you can dig into other people's ride and get all of the local rides you care to do. You can also use the heat map function to see where people are riding.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Strava uses Google Maps. Google Maps got rid of their terrain maps a long time ago. It is what it is. Strava is not a mapping service. It is a fitness tracking service. If you want mapping and navigation, you need a different app.


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

For better maps and navigation I use MTBProject's app. Great for first time out on a trail, depending on your area and how much they have mapped where your riding.


----------



## Lou Z. Ryder (Sep 9, 2014)

Strava uses OpenStreetMap, not Google maps, and Google still has terrain maps.







^That's Strava, with a route







That's Google terrain of the same area







That's OpenCycleMap, which shows trails & has contour lines.

Why can't Strava use OCM, or something like Google terrain, when these are widely used on free gps apps? I know I can use a different app when I need better maps-- but why should I have to, when this data is so widely available? The only conclusion is that Strava doesn't give a sh&t about mtbers, hikers or trail runners, unless there's something else going on that I don't know about. It's weird.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

It looks like google map to me.

View attachment 989458


As a suggestion, I think you are expecting too much. You can view and interact with your data in a number of ways. I record with a garmin and have it transferred to strava. There are a number of other apps and websites that can give you more data processing and insights. I prefer this as smaller companies and individuals can be more nimble and creative.


----------



## Lou Z. Ryder (Sep 9, 2014)

"Maps on Strava
Selected map thumbnails on the Strava website and in the Strava iOS and Android apps use data from OpenStreetMap and are licensed under the ODbL. Strava is committed to actively contributing to OpenStreetMap."
(From their Web site)

I just don't get why it's "too much" to expect a decent map for mtbers, like OpenCycleMap, when Strava uses OpenStreetMap and costs $60 a year and free apps have better maps. Wouldn't it make Strava better, more appealing to millions of users, and make them more money?


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

It appears we use Strava differently. I don't have any interest in looking at the map for anything other than to see the general picture of where I traveled for the vast majority of my activities. I would rather see the data analysis, which is potentially why I like strava.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I use Strava similarly to heyyall.

I guess Strava still has access to Google's terrain maps. Visiting Google Maps directly doesn't allow me access to those. But in my area, Strava's maps are VERY clearly Google's maps. Probably because Google's maps are better than OSM where I live. And the Open Cycle Map doesn't come close to showing even most of the local trails here. 

I record with one of my Garmins, then upload to Garmin Connect, which sends the data to Strava. I have the Strava app on my phone, but I only use it when I accidentally left my Garmin at home, or forgot to charge it or something like that. Either way, I'm not using Strava's maps at all. Primarily because if I need maps or navigation assistance, I use something else. 

I see this a lot. Smartphones are making people lazy, and giving them expectations that are rather unrealistic. Who knows the reasons why app developers do things the way they do them? But rest assured, there are reasons. Phone hardware has limitations, which put limitations on phone software. I know my phone is on its last legs because of its hardware limitations. It has problems running most apps, even just the phone dialer or text messaging, basic functions of the phone. And my phone is not THAT old. Making apps ever bigger with more functions will increase the processor and memory loads, and reduce the phones that they work well on. 

Furthermore, I know of no single app that does a good job of fitness tracking AND does a good job for mapping and navigation. With an individual app, you get one or the other.

If you think it's so easy to make it better, then why don't you just do it yourself and sell your product and compete with Strava and the others? The barriers to entry for making a phone app seem low enough. It can't be hard, right? So quit yer whining and make something better.


----------



## TheDwayyo (Dec 2, 2014)

I can add the terrain (topo) stuff to any map in Strava, I'd imagine you can too. Just hit the layers (looks like three sheets of paper on top of each other) button and select terrain. That works on the phone app, on the web it's actually already set to terrain... But only when zoomed out a bit.


----------



## ohkeepah (Nov 26, 2013)

I use Strava to record ride data, times and track my yearly mileage and progress. Strava's mapping sucks. I use Runtastic Mountain Bike pro as a GPS to see where I am. They use Open Cycle maps that show trails. I don't actually record my ride with it, but I pop it open if I want to see where I am. It has an offline map feature as well so you don't have to have cell service.


----------



## Reitstoen (Dec 25, 2011)

Add you support here: OpenStreetMaps in Strava

I would love it if Strava added Openstreetmap, or at least as an option in addition to Google Maps. And it would be even better if they created a dedicated style for MTB, hiking etc., similar to my OSM-based MTB-map: mtbmap.no 

There are workarounds for using OSM on Strava: Strava Bookmarklets - Map Flipper for Open Cycle/Street Map and Ordnance Survey


----------



## VooDooBokor (Sep 14, 2005)

Reitstoen said:


> Add you support here: OpenStreetMaps in Strava
> 
> I would love it if Strava added Openstreetmap, or at least as an option in addition to Google Maps. And it would be even better if they created a dedicated style for MTB, hiking etc., similar to my OSM-based MTB-map: mtbmap.no
> 
> There are workarounds for using OSM on Strava: Strava Bookmarklets - Map Flipper for Open Cycle/Street Map and Ordnance Survey


FYI: Strava recently switched to MapBox for it's web-based maps (iOS is still Apple maps). MapBox is a stylized OpenStreetMap. Very good mapping company. They also have a satellite layer and a nice terrain map.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

VooDooBokor said:


> FYI: Strava recently switched to MapBox for it's web-based maps (iOS is still Apple maps). MapBox is a stylized OpenStreetMap. Very good mapping company. They also have a satellite layer and a nice terrain map.


I noticed that change the other day. My club is looking at using MapBox for our local trail guide.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

Not too thrilled here as the mapbox sat imagery for Ontario is low-rez or missing.

And losing the option of the orange streetview guy to see intersections, road surfaces, etc is a step backwards.

Hoping there's a plug-in for chrome to set it back to google maps, but I haven't found it yet.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

ghettocruiser said:


> Not too thrilled here as the mapbox sat imagery for Ontario is low-rez or missing.
> 
> And losing the option of the orange streetview guy to see intersections, road surfaces, etc is a step backwards.
> 
> Hoping there's a plug-in for chrome to set it back to google maps, but I haven't found it yet.


It will probably happen soon. My guess is that Mapbox's rates are cheaper than Google's, hence the change.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

If you use the Chrome plug in StravistiX (https://github.com/thomaschampagne/stravistix), you have some options. The author's latest release removed OSM from the quick links, but there is still a quick link to google maps. Install the plugin, then when you view an activity on strava, you get new options / links. There is one on the left menu call "Remote Views". Click the "Surface" option and you view the map with google maps.


----------



## primoz (Jun 7, 2006)

ghettocruiser said:


> Not too thrilled here as the mapbox sat imagery for Ontario is low-rez or missing.


I'm not too happy about it either. It might be great for USA, but over here in Alps in Europe, Openstreet maps are missing whole bunch of trails/paths/small roads compared to Google maps, so they are basically useless for planning route.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

primoz said:


> I'm not too happy about it either. It might be great for USA, but over here in Alps in Europe, Openstreet maps are missing whole bunch of trails/paths/small roads compared to Google maps, so they are basically useless for planning route.


No source can be the best everywhere. I used Google Maps the most when I'm in the US. I spent some time in Costa Rica and OSM wound up being an excellent source of map data for the area I was in. Another trip I went to the big island of Hawaii and ended up using non-routable topo maps on my GPS, because nothing else really showed me everything I needed to get to some of the remote trailheads I planned to visit.


----------



## rekrutacja (Jan 16, 2011)

primoz said:


> in Alps in Europe, Openstreet maps are missing whole bunch of trails/paths/small roads


Just draw them on the map. Its easy, its fun, and takes little time. Strava makes a tool which helps drawing trails using gps traces of strava users: Strava Slide Tool


----------



## Daniel de la Garza (Sep 5, 2015)

I do use only Strava but I only use it for data analysis. I start recording and put it on my backpack and then save the ride. Never look the app in real time, though I could use a Garmin or smt else for that Im happy with what I got.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

The latest version of the stravista add-on for chrome has added google maps display mode. Not quite as smooth as when they were the default maps, but getting closer.


----------

